# с днем варенья



## cablino

I just dont understand where the origin comes from. Doesn't 'варенья' mean jam as in the food? So why can we use this in replacement of 'рожденья'. Also to my understanding it is much more used as slang, am I correct in this assumption?


----------



## morzh

cablino said:


> I just dont understand where the origin comes from. Doesn't 'варенья' mean jam as in the food? So why can we use this in replacement of 'рожденья'. Also to my understanding it is much more used as slang, am I correct in this assumption?




I think it is from the animated cartoon "Carlson and Malysh".

Carlson (who had a sweet tooth big time - ate nothing but sweets) when coming to Malysh's birthdays says: "Я прилетел к тебе на день варенья; ты что, не рад?"; (I came for your jam day; aren't you glad?).

The cartoon is after Astrid Lindgren's book of stories about "Carlson-on-the-roof" , which gained enormous popularity with Soviet kids and still has it with Russian ones.


----------



## Natalisha

I agree with Morzh.
By the way, these two words rhyme.


----------



## cablino

Cool. So it is a type of slang, correct? I mean you wouldn't say this to anyone who wasn't a close friend or write it in a formal letter?


----------



## morzh

cablino said:


> Cool. So it is a type of slang, correct? I mean you wouldn't say this to anyone who wasn't a close friend or write it in a formal letter?



I wouldn't call it slang, but yes, it is informal and is reserved for friends / pals.


----------



## Garbuz

A grown-up person, addressing a friend, would't use it. It does sound childish and silly. If somebody congratulated me in that fashion I would think he was an idiot.


----------



## Maroseika

Garbuz said:


> A grown-up person, addressing a friend, would't use it. It does sound childish and silly. If somebody congratulated me in that fashion I would think he was an idiot.



You know, there are adults using "пасипки". I suspect these are the same people.


----------



## Garbuz

Maroseika said:


> You know, there are adults using "пасипки". I suspect these are the same people.


 
Yes, some people are addicted to this "cheburashka"-like language. A few years ago there was a song, a hit, beginning like 'Musi-pusi, musi-pusi ...". It drove me crazy.


----------



## morzh

Garbuz said:


> A grown-up person, addressing a friend, would't use it. It does sound childish and silly. If somebody congratulated me in that fashion I would think he was an idiot.




Bunch o'folks I know use that.
I use that.
My friends use that.
We are all grown-ups. I am 50.

Perhaps we are all idiots.


PS. Non of us uses "musi-pusi".


----------



## Maroseika

Maybe Russian subculture in US differs from the proper Russian one in this regard. But день варенья among the adults sounds here strange. Very strange.


----------



## morzh

Has nothing to do with the US. I am talking in particular about people, who still live in the CIS / Russian territories and whom I communicate via "Odnoklassniki".


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> "Odnoklassniki".


This is the key word.


----------



## Mr_Darcy

maroseika said:


> but день варенья among the adults sounds here strange. Very strange.


Я бы не был столь категоричен. Взрослые люди тоже не всегда бывают непробиваемо серьёзны.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> This is the key word.




Yes. However all those are grownups, more or less my age. And I am not sure what you mean by the "key word" but "Odnoklassniki" does not mean "the place where exclusively illiterates or people with childish behavior gather to communicate".

The form of communication may be different in a social network, but then you have to specify for which form of communication you personally find it not suitable.


----------



## morzh

Mr_Darcy said:


> Я бы не был столь категоричен. Взрослые люди тоже не всегда бывают непробиваемо серьёзны.




Я вообще непробиваемо несерьезен. В основном.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> Perhaps we are all idiots.


Me too.  

Every year I receive messages from my friends "С Днем варенья!" They are over 30. We don't like "musi-pusi". Are there any grounds for hope?


----------



## morzh

Natalisha said:


> Me too.
> 
> Every year I receive messages from my friends "С Днем варенья!" They are over 30. We don't like "musi-pusi". Are there any grounds for hope?



No. We're beyond redemption.


----------



## Maroseika

I don't know for sure what's wrong with this expression. Maybe a joke repeated a dozen times is not a joke any more. Maybe a taint of infantilism. Maybe something else, but if pronounced live among the adults it sounds strange.
Maybe that's because all those here who like it, use to get it in written form - by sms or thru a social network.
After all, maybe it's my own bug, but for me it sounds like пасипки or пока-пока.


----------



## Natalisha

Maroseika said:


> I don't know for sure what's wrong with this expression. Maybe a joke repeated a dozen times is not a joke any more.


Yes, it's like "в каждой шутке есть доля шутки" which doesn't look/sound like a joke any more.


> Maybe a taint of infantilism.


 No.


> Maybe something else, but if pronounced live among the adults it sounds strange.


Yes, I'll never say that if I want to sound serious or if I know that a person won't understand and accept my manner of speaking. 


> Maybe that's because all those here who like it, use to get it in written form - by sms or thru a social network.
> After all, maybe it's my own bug, but for me it sounds like пасипки or пока-пока.


I never say "пасибки". Never. And I say "пока-пока" only to little children.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> t for me it sounds like пасипки or пока-пока.




"Пасипки" and "пока-пока" are kinda girly talk, for young women, and indeed mostly in I-net forums, like recently described "сорьки".

"День варенья" (and I am not saying that it is said by everyone in the real life) is not. It is intended to sound a bit childish. It may be said by both genders. But then you do not expect to hear it from a dressed up grown man in an official speech, or from any person who does not like to act funny sometimes and let his/her hair down every once in a while.

Personally I, when giving someone a bottle of scotch for his or her cumpleanos, prefer to say "Про-зря-вля-мля с динем раш-деня". I think it is even more childish than "с днем варенья". But I never cared about being taken too seriously. Even at work.  
So far it never hurt me.


----------



## jipol

As I can see most of the local members are way too serious.

Personally, I don't see anything wrong with “деньваренья”. Of course if you’d use it to congratulate your boss it might be seen as unacceptable act by someone with lack of humor.

I don’t really know why Natalisha and Garbuz are so against that phrase. Maybe that’s because they try to underline their mature status, or maybe high life in US has changed their attitude, but most of grown-ups in Russia have nothing against it.


----------



## morzh

jipol said:


> I don’t really know why Natalisha and Garbuz are so against that phrase. Maybe that’s because they try to underline their mature status, or maybe high life in US has changed their attitude, but most of grown-ups in Russia have nothing against it.




If you pay just a bit more attention, you will see that some of the people who you said were against it, are actually not against it 

I give you a hint: re-read Natalisha's posts.


----------



## jipol

morzh said:


> If you pay just a bit more attention, you will see that some of the people who you said were against it, are actually not against it
> 
> I give you a hint: re-read Natalisha's posts.


 
You’re right, I ought to apologise to Natalisha, since I’ve mix up her with Maroseika. The phrase "Yes, it's like "в каждой шутке есть доля шутки" which doesn't look/sound like a joke any more" have misled me.

Anyway, I don’t want to cause any hard feelings, but it seems very odd that one compare “день варенья” with something like “муси-пуси”.


----------



## Garbuz

Being over 50, I don't have to "underline my mature status" as somebody wrote in this thread. And if somebody likes to call their birthday "a day of jam", let them. I personally don't think of jam as an essential ingredient of a birthday party. But again, tastes differ. All I want to say is that this phrase sounds too sweet, stale, and childish to produce any humorous effect, and it reminds me of that character in one of Chekhov's stories (I think "Ionych") who entertained his guests by saying  "Покорчило вас благодарю". So my advice to the threadstarter would be "Don't use this phrase, and if somebody else says it to you, don't pretend that you're very pleased'.


----------



## morzh

Being too serious and taking oneself too seriously reminds me the passage from "Le petite prince".

(no reference to the present company)

""I know a planet where there is a certain red-faced gentleman.  He has  never smelled a flower.  He has never looked at a star.  He has never  loved any one.  He has never done anything in his life but add up  figures.  And all day he says over and over, just like you: 'I am busy  with matters of consequence!'  And that makes him swell up with pride.   But he is not a man-- he is a mushroom!""


I would say - as long as it is not offensive and not in a bad taste - use it if you feel like it.
And, as always - moderation is the key.


----------



## Garbuz

No, it has nothing to do with being serious. It simply means being adequate. You wouldn't ask your friend 'How is your mummy?", would you?  You'd say 'How is your mum?' Same thing.


----------



## morzh

No, not the same.

You are mixing two different phenomena: Child talk, and "culture talk".
From various iconic movies / cartoons, for children or not, come popular catch phrases. They may or may not be child-culture related.
When people saying those, that does not mean they like child talk; that means they use something that binds people together as a part of common culture.

You may or may not understand this, because this phenomenon is often also generation-limited.

For instance, that catch phrase (as some others) from "Malysh and Carlson and "Carlson returns" cartoons are from end of 60-s - beg. of 70-s, which, in particular, was the time of my childhood, and of that of my friends. And the cartoon became the part of iconic culture, "культовый мультик". Saying that is the same as "Лопух, лопух, почему молчишь" or something like this from other iconic movies.

Has nothing to do with child talk. Not in my case of many other cases.


----------



## Rosett

cablino said:


> i just dont understand where the origin comes from. Doesn't 'варенья' mean jam as in the food? So why can we use this in replacement of 'рожденья'. Also to my understanding it is much more used as slang, am i correct in this assumption?


Так пишут в новостях.
ИА «Башинформ» 
Предстоящий четверг для отечественной элиты — день особый, волнующий. Президент России отмечает "день варенья".


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> Так пишут в новостях.



Ах, так это из новостей? Тогда понятно. А то Карлсон, Карлсон...


----------



## morzh

Да не было никакого Карлсона. Вообще весь русский язык есть пошел из СМИ.
Ну, может, еще из песен Михаила Шуфутинского и Сереги.
А Путин - это и есть наш Карлсон.


----------



## Rosett

maroseika said:


> Ах, так это из новостей? Тогда понятно. А то Карлсон, Карлсон...


Это не о том, откуда пошло, а о том, куда пришло.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

У меня свой собственный вариант "дня варенья": "день печенья".


----------



## morzh

Да меня вон тут как-то недавно "С Днюхой" поздравили.
В мое время в русском языке такого выражения-то и не было.


----------

